# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Crez des fichiers *.lnk

## Bestiol

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Crez des fichiers *.lnk

Voici comment crer des fichiers *.lnk, les raccourcis tant usits dans Windows. 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## gaby277

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Crez des fichiers *.lnk
> 
> Voici comment crer des fichiers *.lnk, les raccourcis tant usits dans Windows. 
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Bonsoir,
Merci de mettre a disposition un programme utile. a devient malheureusement de plus en plus rare.
Mais test sous Windows 8   64 bits avec XE2 starter il y a un petit soucis.
Un raccourci est bien cr, mais quand on double clique message d'erreur "raccourci manquant".
Dans proprits du raccourci  la cible correspond en fait  l'emplacement ou l'on a cr le raccourci ...   une petite mise au point a faire 
Bon courage

----------

